# The paint is still wet on this one...



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

I started this painting back in August last year and I finally just finished it. Here's the finished product and the blurry reference photo. I sure do miss my Oz Dog - RIP.

6x6 acrylic on wood panel


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I love how you changed the setting to more of a brighter outdoor look. Good work fixing the glare in the eyes. It's a great heartfelt work, and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

